# Euhpie, my first, my favorite, my girl



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dearest Euphie,

You were my first, the lovely girl who convinced me, when I was out to buy fish supplies, that I could open my heart to a very different kind of creature. You reached for me from your cage, your beautiful face pressed up against the bar, small paw stretching towards me, big, pudgy white belly exposed for the world to see. You opened up a whole new world for me, changed my life forever. Because of you I became the mother to eleven different rats over your lifetime, altering everything in my life for you and the ones that followed. 

You were the largest lady rat I've ever seen, always pudgy and bumbling no matter how much play time you got and how healthy your diet was. I loved that about you. There was something so endearing and sweet about how big and slow and silly you were, something that always brought a smile to my face and warmth to my heart. Because of you I loved many, but none had my heart the way you did, and none that follow you ever will.

I miss cooking with you on my shoulder, napping with you in my lap, bringing you with me on trip because I knew you'd never misbehave. I miss the time you managed to squeeze yourself into the space below the cabinet in the bathroom and couldn't get yourself out, no matter how hard you tried, until you smelled peanut butter and suddenly remembered how to flatten yourself out and slide through the gap. I miss how you'd always poke your head out of your hammock when you heard my voice, how you'd steal all the food and then give it to your sisters later when you thought I wasn't looking. I miss the way you'd always try to climb up me to get to my neck, but how you never could quite do it so you'd just stare at me until I helped you get your fat little butt up under my hair. I miss everything about you.

I know that wherever you are you're having a good time eating and have found a nice warm shoulder to rest and brux on, and I know that you will always know that wherever I am I'm here loving you and missing you, my darling girl. 

Lots of love,

Your mommy.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Such a special girl....I just lost one of the very first rats I've ever had as well...my heart goes out to you. May she play hard over the bridge!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm really sorry for your loss, such a pretty girl with a lovely, special personality. Take care, I hope your other ratties bring you comfort. x


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

She was beautiful  so sorry...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Long time no see, Rumy. Like everyone else, I am so sad to hear about Euphie's passing. Let's hope she's happy and bruxing with all the food in the world over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

What a beautiful memorial, and what a special rat Euphie was! May she stay in your memory.


----------

